# 2013 Outback 300Rb



## kbuck 300 RB (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello fellow outback owners,

We just picked up our new outback with the rear bath and outdoor kitchen and we love it. We looks at hundreds of RV before moving forward with this purchase. The outback has to have the largest bathroom i have ever seen in a travel trailer. The slide on this unit is huge as well.

I hope to enjoy this Rv for years to come.

Kevin


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome. Ask away if you have any questions regarding your new rig. Dont forget the pictures.
Steve


----------



## kbuck 300 RB (Mar 4, 2013)

therink said:


> Congratulations and welcome. Ask away if you have any questions regarding your new rig. Dont forget the pictures.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, talking it out this weekend and will get photos uploaded.


----------

